# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  جزوه شیمی تاملند

## kjk123

سلام دوستان اگه کسی کلاسای شیمی تاملند رو ثبت نام کرئه ممنون میشم به اشتراک بزاره :Yahoo (8):  هزینه ش رو هم حاضرم پرداخت کنم...

----------


## mojtabamessi

تو که حاضری هزینشو بدی خب برو کلاسش ثبت نام کن ((((:

----------


## kjk123

نه دیگه هزینش زیاده :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ladylroz

*به منم بدین منم هزینشو میدم*

----------


## ladylroz

*خص*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

جاروبرقی و یخچالشم من می دم، مبارکه

----------


## METTIX

ناامیدی و خفقان بدجور سایه افکنده رو سر جوونا
تو این وضعیت بغرنج درس خوندن اراده فولادین میخواد

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط kjk123


نه دیگه هزینش زیاده


میگم هزینه کلاساش چنده؟ منخودم تو تل پیدا کردم جزوشو داره ولی ناقصه اون یکم اذیت میکنه و اینکه بی نظمه یکم هزینش چنده شاید بتونیم چند نفری پول بزاریم یه اکانت ثبت نام کنیم_

----------


## _Mammad_

> ناامیدی و خفقان بدجور سایه افکنده رو سر جوونا
> تو این وضعیت بغرنج درس خوندن اراده فولادین میخواد


اره هرچیم آدم بخواد بیخیال این اوضاع مزخرف باشه نمیتونه

----------


## Delgir

جزوه مزوه فقط برای پول درآوردنه و کاسبیه بچسبید به کتابا و آزمونا ناموسن کسی با جزوه به جایی نرسید

----------


## Khali

تو تلگرام منظم و مرتب جزوه و فیلماش رو میزارن!
فقط هر جلسه جزوه مخصوص داره که کمی اذیت میکنه

----------


## mobinae

مشکل اینجاس ک تلگرام ک هیچ گوگلم نمیشه توش سرچ کرد دیگه کم کم باید دس به دامن پیام رسان سروش شیم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ارش پرهام

سلام من عضوم هر درسی رو بخوای واست میفرستم :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):

----------

